# My CPU fan makes a lot of noise! Wat to do?



## prasanna7287 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey guys,

    I have a Intel Pentium 4 3.0 GHz Dual Core processor. The motherboard is Intel D102GCC2, 1 Gb DDR2 RAM and a XFX 8600 GT graphics card.

The problem is, whenever i try to play a high definition video or convert videos or use any application that consumes more CPU usage, the processor fan starts to make a whining sound. The sound is so disturbing!

What should i do to reduce the noise? Should i change the CPU fan / should i add some kind of a hardware component that can reduce the noise?

Thanks for reading my problem!


Prasanna.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 28, 2009)

prasanna7287 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a Intel Pentium 4 3.0 GHz Dual Core processor. The motherboard is Intel D102GCC2, 1 Gb DDR2 RAM and a XFX 8600 GT graphics card.
> 
> ...



U need to clean the CPU. It appears a lot of dust has collected on it. The same thing happened to me. Just dismantle the cpu and clean the insides.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 28, 2009)

The fan speeds become high when the CPU starts heating up. My P4 2.66GHz is the same.

Try to better ventilate cabinet andcleaning the CPU, then if its still loud you should either get a cooling system or UNDERCLOCK your CPU like I did.


----------



## prasanna7287 (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks for the response guys!

but i clean my CPU regularly and there isn't very little dirt. the whining sound comes only when i open up a process that consumes high CPU usage. 

Can you instruct / guide me to any online store or webpage to.. what type of a cooling unit i need to fit in my cpu to reduce the noise and heat?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## asingh (Apr 28, 2009)

When you clean the CPU...do you remove the residue thermal paste..and re-apply it..??


----------



## Gowt1ham (Apr 28, 2009)

I bet ur CPU fan dosent make more noise than mine. :roll:
I too have a P4 and I sit in front of it only with my headphones on.


----------



## prasanna7287 (Apr 28, 2009)

asigh said:


> When you clean the CPU...do you remove the residue thermal paste..and re-apply it..??



yes.. i remove the residual paste, clean the heat sink from dust and then re-apply a new thermal paste and fit the heat sink.. but still the problem persists


----------



## Gowt1ham (Apr 28, 2009)

U can solve the problem------> Buy a custom cooler 800Rs frm various brands

or

Ditch the p4 as soon as possible.


----------



## thedragonrocks (Apr 28, 2009)

I had the same config... ditto.... p4 3ghz, 8600GT XFX, D102 Mobo... makes hell lot of noise when i played old dakota games like No one lives forever 2 (800x600)....

Now i am with core 2 duo + HD4850.... no noise even in crysis 1440x900


----------



## cyanide911 (Apr 29, 2009)

My CPU used to make a lot of noise. Turned out it was a simple dirt problem. Clean it with a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## awww (Apr 29, 2009)

my fan in my home used to make lot of noise too


----------



## asingh (Apr 30, 2009)

Even my p4 used to make a lot of noise..It was so loud..that if I was using my mobile in my room..the listener on the other end of the call could clearly hear the fan noise..It pulled it of the cpu.and gave it a good clean...with a long brush..(the type we use for painting).....or use a hair dryer....! 

Remount after applying good thermal paste..that should be about it...!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 30, 2009)

@OP: Did you enable Fan Control in the BIOS?


----------



## acewin (Apr 30, 2009)

well all p4 proccies come with 4 pin fan whose speed is controlled by load on proccy so it increases the speed and noise, 
clean up the system and fan it will make lesser noise, but you cannot help stopping it completely


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 30, 2009)

The fans that you have- are they ball bearing?


----------

